# Racal TRA-952 / Pentland Bravo manual



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Does anyone have any manual, do***entation etc. on the Racal TRA -952 (also badged as the Kelvin Hughes Pentland Bravo) HF/MF Tx/Rx set.
I have located the brochure which is availabe on the web, but a manual would be handy!
Have posted a picture of mine in the gallery.

Thanks,
Jonathan


----------

